# Ridgid 18ga " Clean Drive " Brad Nailer



## JoeLyddon

Sounds like a Super GOOD lil nailer!

Thank you for the review!


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Great. I like Rigid tools!......................and the lifetime warranty!


----------



## Knotheadwilly

I have this nailer and have had nothing but good luck with it. This is my 2nd Rigid gun and no complaints.


----------



## PPK

Cool! Good info. I've never owned a Rigid tool of any sort… Maybe I'll look into the Rigid brand further in the future.


----------



## Fleamo

I have the same model. It has performed without a problem for the last three years.


----------



## mel52

Thanks everyone for your comments. Mel


----------

